# Engine labors and stalls, but restarts just fine. Gets worse as it gets colder.



## jmkeuning (Nov 15, 2014)

I do not know anything about engines. I did manage to re-power my old MTD with one of these Predator engines. That saga is here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...e-some-jb-weld-do-i-replace-tecumseh-8hp.html

I really need to adjust the carburetor. I think. I am including a video, perhaps you can tell me if this is not a jet issue. The video is taken at about 35 degrees and I can barely move the choke off of start. Last winter it just stalled a lot. A LOT. So I can install the .032 jet and hopefully be good right? Also, some of the jets include an emulsion tube - what is that and do I need it? I can get the jet-only delivered for about $10.

VOLUME WARNING:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would install a jet kit. i bet you have some aluminum shavings or something in the carb bowl usually you can take off choke completely in the winter even stock


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sounds like the carb is "hunting". when that happens to my Honda's it usually means the pilot jet is clogged. i take it out and clean and clean all the carb passages with carb cleaner and then it works.

aren't the predators just like honda's?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yup exactly like honda if youve worked on a honda youve worked on a predator


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Definitely a lean condition. Might be two things happening.

Cleaning the carb is your first step. 

Potentially a metering needle.

Or for 15 bucks You can buy a new carb off eBay. The replacements carbs have a functional sediment bowl on the fuel valve and an adjustable pilot jet.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

from what i can tell needs more fuel. i think these engines are jetted pretty lean and for warm weather. in cool weather the air is more dense so more air and same fuel leads to lean condition.

i would clean the carb first and if it still is running lean get a bigger jet and you should be good. stalling under load is also a symptom of a lean condition.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

are you getting enough fuel from the tank to the carb? there should be a good steady flow when you pull the hose off the carb, how about the float level setting, to low not enough fuel even at full choke 
both conditions cause lean running which you describe. either way you're digging into the carb or replacing it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> from what i can tell needs more fuel. i think these engines are jetted pretty lean and for warm weather. in cool weather the air is more dense so more air and same fuel leads to lean condition.
> 
> i would clean the carb first and if it still is running lean get a bigger jet and you should be good. stalling under load is also a symptom of a lean condition.


are the jets in the predator smaller than the Honda of the same size or are the Honda carbs set up with a different size jet because they are for a snowblower? compared to an all purpose engine?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> are the jets in the predator smaller than the Honda of the same size or are the Honda carbs set up with a different size jet because they are for a snowblower? compared to an all purpose engine?


I am not sure so take it with a grain of salt but i would think say a GX160 on an aerator or log splitter would be jetted different then a GX160 on a snowblower.

maybe one of the honda guys that knows more of the specs would be able to answer.


----------



## jmkeuning (Nov 15, 2014)

I took the carburetor off today and revisited this thread to get myself back up to speed on this issue that I brought up a few months ago. Here is a video of fuel flowing from the bowl. How does it look?

I have everything apart right now and I've put a .034 jet in there. I am about to button it all back up but figure I should address the fuel flow question because I have no idea how much gas should be coming out.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes that is *plenty* of fuel to run the engine.

ThumperACC


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

ThumperACC said:


> Yes that is *plenty* of fuel to run the engine.
> 
> ThumperACC


agreed


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> from what i can tell needs more fuel. i think these engines are jetted pretty lean and for warm weather. in cool weather the air is more dense so more air and same fuel leads to lean condition.
> 
> i would clean the carb first and if it still is running lean get a bigger jet and you should be good. stalling under load is also a symptom of a lean condition.


just curious about these Predators. are they possibly jetted for summer use? lawn mowers, pressure washers, etc?

do you just hand drill out the jet a mm or two?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

A millimeter or two? I think you will find the jets much smaller than that to start with, and changes will be in thousandths to hundredths of an inch at max . . .


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It wasn't a predator but the low speed jet on a Powersmart carb was a .018 hole I drilled out to a .021 and cured the dreaded hunting up and down revs sitting there. That is 3 thousand's of a inch difference. It does not take much to feed it enough fuel and too much will be too rich so a little at a time and once it works stop so you don't go too far.


----------



## jmkeuning (Nov 15, 2014)

Installed the larger jet and it’s running better. We are supposed to get a bunch of snow soon, so I can test this thing out. If this bigger jet does not work I’ll pull the jet out and try to run without it. I’ll post another video if it’s worthwhile.


----------

